

Automatic migrations made easy with .NET Entity Framework - friism
http://blog.appharbor.com/2012/04/24/automatic-migrations-with-entity-framework-4-3

======
eldavido
When I lived in Seattle, there was a good community of C# people for freelance
work. I always wished for "C# on Rails", basically a Rails-like framework
built on C# with convention, migrations, a reasonable package management
solution (e.g. bundler), a mature approach to test, and a deployment system
that didn't take 30 minutes to spin up a VM (Azure).

AppHarbor, you guys are bringing this one step closer to existing; great job.

~~~
sk5t
When was the last time you checked in on C# land? It's getting a lot better
lately.

ASP.NET MVC with Razor, Nuget, and the JUnit/NUnit-like test framework in
Visual Studio are all in that line of thought. For something Active Record-
like, historically more mature--and somewhat less ponderous--alternatives to
EF and LINQ2SQL include NHibernate (FluentNHibernate is nice) and other
approaches like Simple.Data, PetaPoco, etc.

Oh yeah, migrations have been notably absent, although I've tried a few like
FluentMigrations, which is nice but "out of process" enough that I find it
terribly easy to neglect.

------
MartinCron
This looks very promising. I've created my own lightweight system for
automatic schema alterations and I can't imagine going back to working without
it.

This could pretty much be a drop-in replacement for what I've done. Nice.

------
vyrotek
Looking better every day.

I do have a question though. I'm a .Net guy who has only worked with self
hosted systems and Azure and I've always wondered how the latency affects
people who build serious system using the add-ons provided. I just can't
imagine it performing well without knowing where exactly your
RabbitMQ(CloudAMQP), MongoDB(MongoHQ), and Memcache type services are hosted.
They could be sitting in the next rack to you or in a completely different
part of the country (in theory).

------
annymsMthd
We use FluentMigrator and it works amazingly.

